# British Dragon.EU 50mg Anavar Real or fake or bashed?



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Basically I bought some 50mg Anavar the other day after asking for some Prochem stuff he came back with British Dragon, I've attached a picture which isn't the best but I've also entered the code on the site and its come back legit....

The thing is I've heard mixed reviews and want to know if anyone has tried these? I've heard all sorts like they are just bashed with Winny, T-bol and low amounts of Var? Then I've heard that the prochem 50mg anavars do a good job?

The tablets are yellow with 50 on on side and a slit in the middle on the other side, does anyone have any info on these please? Thanks!


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

British Dragon.eu are produced out of china, make no mistake this is not the original british dragon, that got busted back in 2009, they produced some of the strongest gear availible, britisg dragon.eu are very hit and miss, i'd go with Prochem, R.O.H.M or Alpha pharma Anavar if i were you.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd be interested to know if the tabs are crumbley, tip them all out and if left with yellow dust at the bottom of the bag ... I personally wouldn't say they are genuine. I had some db dbol

In fact, this is what remains . The pink dust, there was about 3 times as much as the picture (dbol are pink btw)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Harrison21 said:


> Basically I bought some 50mg Anavar the other day after asking for some Prochem stuff he came back with British Dragon, I've attached a picture which isn't the best but I've also entered the code on the site and its come back legit....
> 
> The thing is I've heard mixed reviews and want to know if anyone has tried these? I've heard all sorts like they are just bashed with Winny, T-bol and low amounts of Var? Then I've heard that the prochem 50mg anavars do a good job?
> 
> ...


bought some of these BD 50mg var tabs myself, just to try. Got good pumps from 100mg ED so def do the trick.

was impressed with the quality of the tablets too. Near zero speckles, clean stamps and crisp edges, well pressed etc.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Uk_mb said:


> I'd be interested to know if the tabs are crumbley, tip them all out and if left with yellow dust at the bottom of the bag ... I personally wouldn't say they are genuine. I had some db dbol
> 
> In fact, this is what remains . The pink dust, there was about 3 times as much as the picture (dbol are pink btw)
> 
> ...


I have some bd dbol, was a 500 pack and never noticed powder in them, even though they were tightly packed. The tabs are a little crumbly though, not as compressed as the old bd stuff from years ago.

The oxymetholone is similar.Anadrol.

All seem to have worked though.


----------



## desiace (Jan 23, 2013)

Got the same pack that I still have to use, they get really negative reviews on the net, hope no females take them, how do we know its not winstrol? Ill run them for a month to judge I guess...


----------



## desiace (Jan 23, 2013)

has anyone actually got these tabs lab tested?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> bought some of these BD 50mg var tabs myself, just to try. Got good pumps from 100mg ED so def do the trick.
> 
> was impressed with the quality of the tablets too. Near zero speckles, clean stamps and crisp edges, well pressed etc.


How long did it take for you to notice a difference? Thinking of using them to start my cycle rather than 4 weeks into it, sounds good hope I get the results you did!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I'd be interested to know if the tabs are crumbley, tip them all out and if left with yellow dust at the bottom of the bag ... I personally wouldn't say they are genuine. I had some db dbol
> 
> In fact, this is what remains . The pink dust, there was about 3 times as much as the picture (dbol are pink btw)
> 
> ...


The tablets are solid and there is about as much dust as there is in the picture you've uploaded, there isnt any remains of dust in the bottom of the packet.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

desiace said:


> Got the same pack that I still have to use, they get really negative reviews on the net, hope no females take them, how do we know its not winstrol? Ill run them for a month to judge I guess...


No female should take 50mg of anavar anyway, but as for men I don't mind too much if they have t-bol and winny in as its all lean gains... Just wanted to know about the amount of anavar in these.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thedynamitekid said:


> British Dragon.eu are produced out of china, make no mistake this is not the original british dragon, that got busted back in 2009, they produced some of the strongest gear availible, britisg dragon.eu are very hit and miss, i'd go with Prochem, R.O.H.M or Alpha pharma Anavar if i were you.


 Yeah I realised that after abit of research, I'm going with Prochem next time as I've heard great results.


----------



## desiace (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah BD also pushes the 10mg. Im going to try the first month with BD, then order a different company for the second month. 8 week total cycle. I hate reading negatives about UGL, you can never be shure till you try it.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

desiace said:


> Yeah BD also pushes the 10mg. Im going to try the first month with BD, then order a different company for the second month. 8 week total cycle. I hate reading negatives about UGL, you can never be shure till you try it.


Yeah I was just curious as on another forum they got bad reviews, thing is I checked the BD.EU website and they explained that in 2011 they started making these 50mg Anavars so they must be legit, I'd just like to know whats inside them really!


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

i used them and got a good pump, but got more of a pump from less dosage of prochem. In fact even having a **** became impossible as muy froearms would pump up painfully


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

kelvinseal said:


> i used them and got a good pump, but got more of a pump from less dosage of prochem. In fact even having a **** became impossible as muy froearms would pump up painfully


Haha sounds like alot of pump, can't wait to start my cycle now I've heard some of the reviews on here


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Harrison21 said:


> The tablets are solid and there is about as much dust as there is in the picture you've uploaded, there isnt any remains of dust in the bottom of the packet.


i dont see why some tablet dust at the bottom on a sachet is an issue? After all when theyre in bags like these you will get dust and a few broken tablets due to rubbing and movement of the sachet. If they were in tubs you wouldnt get it, as much. Its just the packaging.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

As I'm going to be a first timer for anavar do you think I should go for 8 weeks at 100mg per day?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> bought some of these BD 50mg var tabs myself, just to try. Got good pumps from 100mg ED so def do the trick.
> 
> was impressed with the quality of the tablets too. Near zero speckles, clean stamps and crisp edges, well pressed etc.


This.

I am on day 11 of these and agree the quality of them is showing through now...lower back pump was killer last night. Definately hardening up and I feel really good glad I got enough for an 8 week run now.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ballin said:


> This.
> 
> I am on day 11 of these and agree the quality of them is showing through now...lower back pump was killer last night. Definately hardening up and I feel really good glad I got enough for an 8 week run now.


  tempted to try other BD meds now. They seem to have got their act together, maybe ha.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> This.
> 
> I am on day 11 of these and agree the quality of them is showing through now...lower back pump was killer last night. Definately hardening up and I feel really good glad I got enough for an 8 week run now.


Aswell as hardness and pump, have you had strength increase?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> tempted to try other BD meds now. They seem to have got their act together, maybe ha.


TBH I don't know I just got given them by my source haha I was expecting PC or Alpha Pharma for some reason maybe just because those names float around alot. Also running PC Test E and as my first cycle I guess everything is going to be good until I try some other stuff not quite the conneseur just yet :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Aswell as hardness and pump, have you had strength increase?


Bit early to say yet mate if I am honest from reading it's about now it starts coming in. I did manage to chest press 60kg DBs for 8 reps for 2 sets which was a PB on Monday so perhaps it's linked to it or it could be because I joined this gym and it has heavier weights and a new PB was waiting as the biggest was only 47.5 in my last place.

Back tonight so will report back if there has been an improvement since last week mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> tempted to try other BD meds now. They seem to have got their act together, maybe ha.


I know a few people that have used their Anadrols and Winstrols and have all loved them so i am in the same boat as you especially as their orals seem to be cheaper than most.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

why people bother with BD I will never know ... why even take it and pay for it.

I think the original BD vars was pinky orange squares .. i have seen yellow disks since, stars , blue pills lol


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Bit early to say yet mate if I am honest from reading it's about now it starts coming in. I did manage to chest press 60kg DBs for 8 reps for 2 sets which was a PB on Monday so perhaps it's linked to it or it could be because I joined this gym and it has heavier weights and a new PB was waiting as the biggest was only 47.5 in my last place.
> 
> Back tonight so will report back if there has been an improvement since last week mate :thumbup1:


Yeah keep me updated if you can and all the best for your cycle! I'm starting my first cycle soon which is also Test-e/Anavar.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> why people bother with BD I will never know ... why even take it and pay for it.
> 
> I think the original BD vars was pinky orange squares .. i have seen yellow disks since, stars , blue pills lol


I asked for Pro chem but ended up getting British dragon, I should of just waited I know!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Yeah keep me updated if you can and all the best for your cycle! I'm starting my first cycle soon which is also Test-e/Anavar.


Yea I am doing 600mg Test E with the 100mg ED Var done 2 jabs so far (both had PIP like a biatch :lol: ) and I gotta do my first hCG jab tonight to make sure the ganglies still work. Starting to notice the test now can feel myself looking at women and thinking I would terrible, digusting and frankly wrong things to you haha. Very motivated at the moment so life is good at the moment pal- will be starting a log next week I think as not much happens much for the first few weeks so thought I would spare the boredom haha.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Yea I am doing 600mg Test E with the 100mg ED Var done 2 jabs so far (both had PIP like a biatch :lol: ) and I gotta do my first hCG jab tonight to make sure the ganglies still work. Starting to notice the test now can feel myself looking at women and thinking I would terrible, digusting and frankly wrong things to you haha. Very motivated at the moment so life is good at the moment pal- will be starting a log next week I think as not much happens much for the first few weeks so thought I would spare the boredom haha.


Sounds good what are your stats now? I'm doing the same but 500mg of test, Haha well atleast you're noticing differences 2 weeks into your cycle thats good news!

What labs is your test? I'll be sure to check your log out too, I'm going to think about making one aswell.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> I asked for Pro chem but ended up getting British dragon, I should of just waited I know!


i just avoid certain labs now , wont name them on here but its just not worth the gamble mate


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Sounds good what are your stats now? I'm doing the same but 500mg of test, Haha well atleast you're noticing differences 2 weeks into your cycle thats good news!
> 
> What labs is your test? I'll be sure to check your log out too, I'm going to think about making one aswell.


Test is Pro Chem and I am happy to used a well established brand rather than a new UGL.

I am 6'5 about 260lbs (not weighing myself anymore) and I am looking to cut down body fat as I am more or less as big as I want to get per se (always room for bigger guns haha). I am purely going off aethetics and the way my clothes fit in regards to whether this cut is a success or not- been obsessed by my weight for too long so I feel better ditching them off. Lifts:

BP: 160KG

SQ: 180KG (****E!)

DL: 260KG

OHP: 95KG

So not amazing by anymeans but I am expecting them to increase on this cycle despite being in a deficit.

What about you bro?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> i just avoid certain labs now , wont name them on here but its just not worth the gamble mate


Yeah I know what you mean and I know some bad labs also, next time I'm only going to settle for prochem or alpha pharma I think.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> *why people bother with BD I will never know ... why even take it and pay for it.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


that doesnt really make much sense, not when other labs which people have rated highly in the past have gone tits up, or recently taken a dive in some areas of their product range?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Test is Pro Chem and I am happy to used a well established brand rather than a new UGL.
> 
> I am 6'5 about 260lbs (not weighing myself anymore) and I am looking to cut down body fat as I am more or less as big as I want to get per se (always room for bigger guns haha). I am purely going off aethetics and the way my clothes fit in regards to whether this cut is a success or not- been obsessed by my weight for too long so I feel better ditching them off. Lifts:
> 
> ...


Still pretty impressive stats to say you've never been on the juice, you must of been training for quite a while?

My lifts are pretty crap as I let go over christmas, too much Jack Daniels haha... my strength went down quite alot in just one month!

BP: 110

SQ: 120

DL : 100 - Only just started, bad I know!

To be honest I should wait a little longer and build my natural strength up but I've made my mind up, not sure what to expect from this cycle but never felt so excited.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Still pretty impressive stats to say you've never been on the juice, you must of been training for quite a while?
> 
> My lifts are pretty crap as I let go over christmas, too much Jack Daniels haha... my strength went down quite alot in just one month!
> 
> ...


About 4 years I was really fat and lost it all and now starting up from scatch to build the mass but gained some fat as I bloat so easily so relying on the gear to prevent muscle wastage more than anything else.

As long as you know your stuff and confident your diet and training is on point you should be GTG. :thumbup1:


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> About 4 years I was really fat and lost it all and now starting up from scatch to build the mass but gained some fat as I bloat so easily so relying on the gear to prevent muscle wastage more than anything else.
> 
> As long as you know your stuff and confident your diet and training is on point you should be GTG. :thumbup1:


Yeah I'm the opposite really started loosing weight so started at the gym and put a few stone on in no time.

Yeah very confident and know a fair bit about cycles, my diet is the best thing about me just need to work on my training abit more... Going to start next week if this man flu goes!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes for Anavar to usually start kicking in?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for Anavar to usually start kicking in?


Noticed about day 10.

Smadhed a 170kg bench Saturday ****ing have it!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Noticed about day 10.
> 
> Smadhed a 170kg bench Saturday ****ing have it!


What was your bench before the 10 days on var bro?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

the tab packet look very similar to their winny. So id say its all good. Good stuff BD


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> the tab packet look very similar to their winny. So id say its all good. Good stuff BD


I hope so guess ill find out in a week or so


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> What was your bench before the 10 days on var bro?


Before 160kg was my best and only just- destroyed 170kg gonna go for 180kg next week!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

think im gonna blast some BD.eu Naps, just to try'um.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Before 160kg was my best and only just- destroyed 170kg gonna go for 180kg next week!


Nice can't wait for next week then, hopefully I'll start to feel abit of a difference... Let me know how you get on


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I'm now into the 10th day of 2x50mg per day and last night I was training back and bi's, my biceps felt like they were going to explode after a while! my arms have never felt so tight


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> think im gonna blast some BD.eu Naps, just to try'um.


blasted 150mg BD Naps today and trained back and biceps......couldnt bend my arms my muscles were that pumped ha


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

when i did bd.eu anavar last year, the tabs was also very solidly made, and did quite well on them, did put abit of size on and stregth went up well, though after several weeks i did get abit sore behind the nipples, i did think there was abit of dbol in there, but i think it was for the better tbh.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> when i did bd.eu anavar last year, the tabs was also very solidly made, and did quite well on them, did put abit of size on and stregth went up well, though after several weeks i did get abit sore behind the nipples, i did think there was abit of dbol in there, but i think it was for the better tbh.


Yeah I agree my strength has shot up quite alot, deffo not pure anavar I think theres winny and dbol inside them but thats just me... not complaining though!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> that doesnt really make much sense, not when other labs which people have rated highly in the past have gone tits up, or recently taken a dive in some areas of their product range?


Have you used any BD.eu injectables recently? I'm looking at the Trenabol 200 or tri tren?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ended up sacking these off after a while just gave me a raw headache some days, going to stick with tren and winny instead of vars from now on


----------

